# New cottage setup with DEQ2496



## astrolopitec (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi
I built these boxes 20 years ago. And this is their new cottage setup. Since I intend to pester this forum in the coming weeks...months?...years?!!! I may as well lay some descriptions. The room is 15'X15'X7.5'. The source is an Auzentech X-Meridian sound card. Optical wired to a DEQ2496 which feeds both the sub and mains power amps. The x-over consist on a simple 20mH coil on the 4 Ohm sub, giving around a 40Hz cutoff. The rears are feed from the sound card's analog output.

The current sub location generates brutal nodes. And as soon as I find appropriate grilles. I intend to install it under the floor and hopefully obtain a better distribution.

I have an ECM8000 and a RadShack SPL meter. Once I learn how to use REW's filter functions. I intend to EQ with parametric filters. But for this weekend I just had some quick and dirty fun with the 31 band EQ.

RED NO EQ
BLUE WITH EQ










This is how the EQ settings looks. And I'd like to point out that it is very close to the settings generated by the Beringer's auto RTA function, except in the bass regions where it goes nuts as the manual warns. 









Any comments or questions are more than welcome.
Thanks for REW and this great forum.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, I'm sorry to say that I had a hunch you'd have modal problems before I read that you did just by the room dimensions you gave. Rooms where wall dimensions are even multiples of each other are reinforce modes, making square rooms difficult, and yours adds the ceiling to the mix!
1/2 wave at 7.5ft is 150Hz. Where are those dips in your response? 
Since you're crossing at 40Hz, this is the mains region, so can you pull them out from the walls/corners a bit? Maybe move the listening position?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Once I learn how to use REW's filter functions. I intend to EQ with parametric filters.


REW doesn’t have the DEQ in its list of equalizers it’s programmed for. However, you can just use REW’s RTA feature. Then you can tweak parametric filters in real time and see the changes on response on the screen. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## astrolopitec (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Greg. 
I suspected some nulling interaction between sub and mains. But that half wave calculation of yours is too right-on for coincidence. Next weekend I'll take a reading of mains only , see if the null is still there.

Hi Wayne.
I was hopping that REW would give me a hint of what filters to enter manually. But that real time technique sounds very intuitive. Certainly beats the endless sweep and tweak routine that I used last weekend.


----------

